# My nature-scape



## Garuf (15 Nov 2007)

TA DA!



What do people think? How can I improve it? Any tips on making it all tidier?


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (16 Nov 2007)

looks great  but loose the plastic plant pots!


----------



## Garuf (16 Nov 2007)

haha, they're only there till Sunday when I have a whole day to plant them


----------

